# MAKING YOUR OWN CREATINE FORMULA



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Effervescent creatine formula

"The main problem with powdered creatine monohydrate is water solubility. It takes 100 milliliters of pure water to dissolve 750 milligrams of creatine monohydrate. So 5 grams would require about 670 ml or roughly 24 ounces of room temperature water to dissolve. Warm water does a somewhat better job. Remember, if creatine does not dissolve, it can not be absorbed. Some bright individuals actually just toss creatine powder unto their mouths and chase it with water. This is like not chewing your food. Most of the creatine granules will not go anywhere useful. The second problem is the monohydrate electrical charge. Intestinal mucosa cells, which absorb nutrients, resist to some extent anything containing a net electrical charge other than zero. (which creatine monohydrate does not have) by the way, a molecule with a net electrical charge of zero is called a zwitterion and is readily absorbed by intestinal mucosa."

"Next is the issue of PH. The PH that allows creatine to have a net electrical charge of zero is 4, which is less acidic than normal stomach PH, but more acidic than water. Pure water is 7. a point of interest is the fact that a PH value of 4 is also the physiological signal to transfer goodies from the stomach to the intestines where most absorption occurs. So now we realize that creatine is best absorbed at a value of 4, and that the creatine must be separated from the monohydrate. This allows 2 choices for athletes:

Purchase a good quality effervescent creatine, or you can be a mad chemist and make it yourself for under half the price."

What you will need:

1000 grams SKW creatine (Prolab/Kaizen/Muscle Tech)

400 grams Potassium Bicarbonate.

450 grams Citric Acid.

3600 grams (7.9 LBS) Dextrose.

Flavor with sugar free drink mix(no artificial sugar/sweetener or vitamin-C)

"Potassium Bicarbonate and citric acid powders can be bought at any science or chemistry shop quite cheap. Pick up some ph test strips allowing for a 3.0-5.0 PH test range while you are there. Dextrose runs about $1.00 per pound at a health food stores.

Throw all the stuff in a DRY 5 gallon bucket with a secure tight fitting lid and roll it around while you watch T.V. for about 30 minutes."

"Using a 50 cc (ml) protein powder scooper (ya, we all have several from tons of protein powder) toss one level scoop into 8-10 oz of water. Test PH level. If it is above 4.2 PH add more citric acid. If it is below 4.0 PH, add more Potassium Bicarbonate, to the mixture. Load with 4-6 servings daily on an empty stomach (it takes only 20 minutes for the mixture to clear the stomach) for 4-7 days and maintain elevated CP/ATP levels with 1-3 servings daily thereafter."

"By the way, it should fizz and completely dissolve in water. How much more effective is effervescent creatine than regular creatine monohydrate? How about 84% better than most (if not all) high dextrose content creatine transport mixtures. Creatine induced muscle cell volumization? 10-25%. Oh ya, it's about 194.9% more effective than regular creatine monohydrate powder. The PH does not have to be perfect but it should be close to 4.0. if the solution has no grit in the bottom after the addition of water, you have successfully created a Zwitterion. The best times to take creatine is upon waking 20 minutes before a pre-workout meal, right after a workout, at least 90 minutes after any meal.

Copied from chemical muscle enhancement 2 by Author L. Rea


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice article hack.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hmm ill just buy the stuff i think


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Killer, sorry but I felt the same way

I am no chemist and dont even know where to buy the stuff.

I did think the PH thing was pretty cool though.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ya think.  Can I add it to my beer, it is carbonated?


----------



## Sam_UK (May 22, 2004)

I'd like to give this a go actually... at least you know exactly what you're putting in your creatine then 

At the risk of sounding slightly thick, does anyone have an idea about where you would get hold of this gear in the UK? ...I'd prefer to buy it online too, so if anyone has any useful info/links... don't hold back 

Thanks

Sam


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Hey Killer, sorry but I felt the same way
> 
> I am no chemist and dont even know where to buy the stuff.
> 
> I did think the PH thing was pretty cool though.


I agree matey, very interesting, Knowing me and my creative cooking skills i would probably end up wiht something so acidic in the pH scale it would burn my oesophagus into dust.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sam_UK said:


> I'd like to give this a go actually... at least you know exactly what you're putting in your creatine then
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sam


I agree. There are so many brands and makes out there who the heck knows what you are getting. I bet most are not ph spacific. 



Killerkeane said:


> I agree matey, very interesting, Knowing me and my creative cooking skills i would probably end up wiht something so acidic in the pH scale it would burn my oesophagus into dust.


Did you have to look up the word oesophagus?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nope, i knew how to spell it aswell


----------



## Sam_UK (May 22, 2004)

So does anyone know where to get the ingrediants for this mad chemistry experiment?

I really don't mind donating myself as a guinea pig just tell me where to get the gear and i'll tell you how good it is/isn't 

Sam


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 5, 2004)

yeh, that was a brilliant, shame there arent any shops around that stock citric acid and p.bicarbonats. Im one of them "Bright Individuals"


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

i know its a bit expensive...but would you say maximuscle creatine is the best?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Greg_dds said:


> i know its a bit expensive...but would you say maximuscle creatine is the best?


PMSL.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Creatine is not stable in liquid form.


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

TH&S said:


> PMSL.


and the award for the most helpful post goes to...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Greg_dds said:


> and the award for the most helpful post goes to...


Wow, sarcasm as well as a lack of a sense of humour.

You'll do well around here.

If you hadn't guessed by my somewhat abbreviated response, I wouldn't touch Maximuscle Creatine.

Go buy some from bulkpowders / myprotein / heck even H&B....


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Greg_dds said:


> and the award for the most helpful post goes to...


Hello Greg welcome to the board.

Word of advice,if you want people to take you seriously then stop mentioning Maximuscle in every post! Their products aint very popular around here.

As has been advised,check out the boardsponsors for your supps.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

TH&S said:


> PMSL.


:gun: Ignore him he's still angry he got his driveway blocked! ..lol  :hug::kiss:



Greg_dds said:


> and the award for the most helpful post goes to...


LOL... well you did bring back a thread from 3 1/2 years ago!! hacks it was a good thread i might add, have you found out how to make your own creatine yet??? 

oh and as said maximuscle is bobin's.... don't waste your money!... try CEE it taste great!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

shorty said:


> LOL... well you did bring back a thread from 3 1/2 years ago!! hacks it was a good thread i might add, have you found out how to make your own creatine yet???


That explains it! Forgot to look at the time of original post. Liquid creatine has long since been debunked.


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

lol- sorry for upsetting people!!didnt mean to be sarcastic. thanks for the advice TH&s and Shorty- gona check it out now!

sorry about the MM stuff, its just some1 told me about cyclone- il ditch it now tho!!!seems like you guys know your stuff, so any advice i see here im gona take seriously!

thanks


----------

